# Havre de Grace



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am likely going to vend on Sat at Havre de Grace. I have never been to the show and wonder how well it is attended. Any info would be great


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> I am likely going to vend on Sat at Havre de Grace. I have never been to the show and wonder how well it is attended. Any info would be great


Do a search under the regional sub forum....it's a *very* lightly attended venue.

There is no way I would personally consider it unless it was under 30 mins away and tables were $50.00 or less.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Phil 
I have seen the past posts but I wondered with a few shows old, how it was getting. The table is only $50 and $40 for future shows. The drive is a bit, but I don't mind. Have you actually been to the show? How is the space?
J


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Phil
> I have seen the past posts but I wondered with a few shows old, how it was getting. The table is only $50 and $40 for future shows. The drive is a bit, but I don't mind. Have you actually been to the show? How is the space?
> J


I've been there twice (not vending) several years ago. First time was a good turnout of vendors and purchasers; met Mike Shrom and purchased mint terribilis. Second time I went, it was a ghost town with less than half the tables occupied..drove 2 hr to purchase crickets, but noboby had any. In talking with people who have attended recently, its too hit-or-miss. The venue is fine--good space--but too many shows dilute the quality IMO.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> Phil
> I have seen the past posts but I wondered with a few shows old, how it was getting. The table is only $50 and $40 for future shows. The drive is a bit, but I don't mind. Have you actually been to the show? How is the space?
> J


Yes...Jeremy...I've _actually_ been to the show...lol. I have attended that show @ 12 times BUT not in 2010.

Ask Randy Seiler or Mike Shrom....those two dudes go almost every time.

Space is good....venue is clean...parking is great.....it's just that not too many people attend. There are only @ 20 -30 vendors, so it's like 1/5 of Hamburg.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive been a handful of times.. I normally hang out with Randy at his table. Im thinkimg it should be a better crowd due to this being the first show of the year. Ill be there buying flies and springs, maybe a frog or two.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

i'll probally show and try and pick up some springs and iso and turkish gliders if anyone will have any.


----------

